# Was my Analogman Sunface NKT275 modded?



## zurn

Hi everyone, 

I bought this Sunface off Ebay around xmas and I opened it up today to tweak the trim pot inside to see what difference in sound I would get. I noticed something weird on the PC Board, look at area circled in red. Is that normal or did the original owner mod it in some way? I find it's missing low end compared to other fuzz pedals I have used, maybe thats just the way it's supposed to sound, unless that mod has anything to do with it? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## zdogma

Mine's the same. It wasn't modded. R24 is missing, C19 is missing and the trace has been cut. Mine has a slightly different set of caps, but the area in red is the same.


----------



## zurn

Ok nevermind I think I found the awnser, looks like they are built like that. I found two other pics on the net with similar "mods"


----------



## zurn

zdogma said:


> Mine's the same. It wasn't modded. R24 is missing, C19 is missing and the trace has been cut. Mine has a slightly different set of caps, but the area in red is the same.


Thanks! Well I just tested the battery and it's almost dead reading at 5 volts, so I replaced it and turned the trim pot completely to the right, i'll see how it sounds that way.


----------



## zdogma

zurn said:


> Thanks! Well I just tested the battery and it's almost dead reading at 5 volts, so I replaced it and turned the trim pot completely to the right, i'll see how it sounds that way.


Stock is full CCW (left, i guess) and gives full fuzz. I have mine about 1/4 turn to the right(clockwise), for less fuzz, and I run it full up on the external fuzz, volume at 1 oclock sundial 1/8 turn to the right (clockwise) from the middle position. The amp has to be loud, ideally distorting a bit for the best sound. That works well.


----------



## zurn

zdogma said:


> Stock is full CCW (left, i guess) and gives full fuzz. I have mine about 1/4 turn to the right(clockwise), for less fuzz, and I run it full up on the external fuzz, volume at 1 oclock sundial 1/8 turn to the right (clockwise) from the middle position. The amp has to be loud, ideally distorting a bit for the best sound. That works well.


Oh I thought you had to turn the internal trim pot clockwise for more fuzz, I'll turn it CCW then. I would of figured it out last night but I couldn't play with it since everyone was asleep  

Thanks zdogma!


----------



## mhammer

Write to Analog Mike and ask what the cut is there for, since it clearly obstructs a connection to an installed component.

Tell him I sent you. Seriously. He cites me in his book, so that has to count for something, right?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zurn

I just emailed him with the link to the forums, maybe he has an account and will reply


----------



## axestronomer

I woder if the component would be on the board when the BC-108 tansistors are used?


----------



## mhammer

Actually, looking at it more closely, I realized that there were two components legended-but-uninstalled on the board (C19 and R24), and that what I though was an installed component (the solder joint inside the red circle) is probably just a wire lead connecting to the board.

It is an old established practice to design a board for one use and find that it is amenable to another use if you make juuuuuuuuust this one tiny change, and leave out a few parts. Since production costs with PCB jobbers will depend on the number of boards ordered, it makes more sense for the analog guys to order a large batch of one board and make the cut, than it does to have two separate orders. I'm sure plenty of folks here will have opened up a pedal or other electronic gadget and seen blank spots on the board that look like they were supposed to have something in them. That's why.


----------



## zurn

Well there is something soldered to one of the wholes (in the circle), I saw a transistor underneath but I guess it doesn't use that route to deliver current.


----------



## zurn

Here's is what Analogman Mike reponsed to my email!

_We have to put that cut on the board for the sundial. Hope yo u like the pedal!_


----------



## mhammer

Okay, like I figured. One board for different pedals, and a single trace-cut permits the same board to work with a different circuit.


----------

